# Εσείς πεθυμάτε ή πιθυμάτε;



## drsiebenmal (Mar 26, 2012)

«Πόσο σε πεθύμησα» μεταφράζω, αλλά ο διορθωτής του Word επιμένει: «Πιθύμησα»!
Ο (γκουγκλο)διορθωτής του Χρώμιου (Chrome) όμως διαφωνεί. Αυτός θέλει «πεθύμησα».

Εσείς τι χρησιμοποιείτε; Ποιο θα χρησιμοποιούσατε σε σημερινό διάλογο και, το κυριότερο, θα διορθώνατε το άλλο;


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 26, 2012)

Θα χρησιμοποιούσα το πρώτο -- και μάλλον θα διόρθωνα το δεύτερο. Δεν μ' αρέσει καθόλου το "σε πιθύμησα".


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 26, 2012)

Εγώ ομολογώ ότι δεν έχω δει ποτέ "πιθύμησα"· ούτε καν το έχω ακούσει. Ακόμη και στο ΛΚΝ είναι "πεθυμώ" το λήμμα.


----------



## Themis (Mar 26, 2012)

Τα ίδια κι από δω. Λέω _πεθυμάω/πεθύμησα_ και θα το διόρθωνα το άλλο, εκτός αν προηγείται το "ε": _επιθύμησα_. Τη μουρφή _πιθύμησα _δεν την αναγνουρίζου με τίπουτι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 26, 2012)

Ούτε εγώ είχα ξαναδεί ή ξανακούσει _πιθύμησα_. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι καθαριστικό δημιούργημα (σ' επιθύμησα > σε 'πιθύμησα) ή ιδιωματικό, όπως λέει ο Θέμης.


----------



## Themis (Mar 26, 2012)

Συμπληρωματικά, εντελώς σκόρπια:
Στον Ερωτόκριτο- _Kι αν επεθύμησα κ' εγώ, τά πεθυμήσαν κι άλλοι_ (Ε 1469).
Στον Μακρυγιάννη- _... νοικοκυραίους, οπού πεθύμησαν την εξουσίαν τους και στείλαν και τους κάλεσαν...
_Πουθενά κάποιος τύπος του _*πιθυμώ. _Αλλά π.χ., από τις πολλές εμφανίσεις του _επιθυμώ _(=θέλω) στον Μακρυγιάννη, μια-δυο θα μπορούσαν να εκληφθούν σημασιολογικά σαν _πεθυμάω_.


----------



## daeman (Mar 26, 2012)

Το _πιθύμησα_ θα το διόρθωνα σε _πεθύμησα_, εκτός αν το κείμενο ήταν σε τοπικό ιδίωμα. 
Σι πιθύμ'σα, τσόνα μ'!

Την *πιθυμιά* μάλλον όχι - κρίνοντας βέβαια πάλι με βάση το ύφος του κειμένου, αν και για να γράψει κάποιος _πιθυμιά_, μάλλον θα ξέρει τι κάνει:

Φεύγω τ’ αλόγου την ορμή και του σπαθιού τον τρόμο. 
T’ ονείρου μάταια πιθυμιά, κι’ όνειρο αυτή ’ν’ η ίδια! 
Eγύρισε η παράξενη του κόσμου ταξιδεύτρα, 
Mούπε με θείο χαμόγελο βρεμένο μ’ ένα δάκρυ: 
Kόψ’ το νερό στη μάνα του, μπάσ’ το στο περιβόλι, 
Στο περιβόλι της ψυχής το μοσχαναθρεμμένο. 
http://www.snhell.gr/anthology/content.asp?id=433&author_id=47 

Φεύγω τ' αλόγου την ορμή - Νένα Βενετσάνου


----------



## nickel (Mar 26, 2012)

Υποθέτω ότι προκύπτει από _σε επεθύμησα > σ' επεθύμησα > σε πεθύμησα_.

Ποιος θα τολμήσει τώρα να πει ότι στην προστακτική πρέπει να πούμε: _επιθύμησέ με > πιθύμησέ με_. :)


----------



## sarant (Mar 26, 2012)

Πεθύμησα βέβαια και από δω.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 26, 2012)

Και στο Λεξισκόπιο _πεθυμάω_. Πώς βρέθηκε αυτό το πιθύμησα στον διορθωτή του Word 10, απορίας άξιο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 26, 2012)

nickel said:


> Υποθέτω ότι προκύπτει από _σε επεθύμησα > σ' επεθύμησα > σε πεθύμησα_.
> 
> Ποιος θα τολμήσει τώρα να πει ότι στην προστακτική πρέπει να πούμε: _επιθύμησέ με > πιθύμησέ με_. :)



Θα μπορούσα να πω ότι αυτή η προστακτική δεν χρησιμοποιείται ποτέ -δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ περίσταση που να απαιτεί κάποιον να πει "πεθύμησέ με". Ωστόσο το ΛΚΝ, τουλάχιστον, λέει ότι η σειρά είναι πεθυμώ<επεθυμώ<επιθυμώ. Δεν βάζει μέσα χρονική αύξηση.


----------



## Rogerios (Mar 26, 2012)

Παρακαλώ να προσθέσετε ακόμη μία ψήφο στο "πεθύμησα". Το άλλο, ούτε κι εγώ το είχα ξαναδεί.


----------



## Elsa (Mar 26, 2012)

_Πεθύμησα_, κι εγώ. Στα βαριά σεκλέτια, _αποθύμησα_ 
O Writer του OpenOffice, τα έχει σωστά, πάντως. Και ο διορθωτής του firefox.


----------



## Themis (Mar 26, 2012)

Elsa said:


> Στα βαριά σεκλέτια, _αποθύμησα_.


Τόσοι νομάτοι και ξεχάσαμε να το αναφέρουμε. Αλλά δεν έχουμε όλοι τη μνήμη της Έλσας! :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 26, 2012)

Χμμμ, ας τεκμηριώσω και τα χούγια του διορθωτή του Word 10:


----------



## Themis (Mar 26, 2012)

Η επικύρωση του πιθυμώ με κάνει να αθυμώ


----------



## daeman (Mar 26, 2012)

Elsa said:


> _Πεθύμησα_, κι εγώ. Στα βαριά σεκλέτια, _αποθύμησα_
> [...]



Γεια σου, Έλσα, με την αποθυμιά σου! Μακριαποσένα τέτοιο σεκλέτι!

Πολυξένη - την αγάπη μου την αποθύμησα - Εμπειροτέχνες


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 26, 2012)

Μην ξεχνάμε και:


----------



## nickel (Mar 26, 2012)

Στη Λεξιλογία, ό,τι αρχίζει με πόνο τελειώνει με τραγούδι!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 26, 2012)

Είναι η κόρη μας, η σοσιαλίστρια! (Όχι, δεν βάζω Αλίκη...)


----------



## Thanasis_P (Mar 26, 2012)

Rogerios said:


> Παρακαλώ να προσθέσετε ακόμη μία ψήφο στο "πεθύμησα". Το άλλο, ούτε κι εγώ το είχα ξαναδεί.



Παρομοίως. Κι αν πρέπει να βάλω κι ολόκληρη την πρόθεση, θα προτιμήσω το επεθύμησα (που δεν είναι λάθος κι έχει περισσότερα στο Google).


----------



## Zazula (Mar 26, 2012)

Κι εγώ με το πεθυμάω / πεθύμησα.

Πάντως ο διορθωτής που περιέχουν τα Proofing Tools XP (2002) έχουν κανονικά το _πεθύμησα _(αλλά και το _πιθύμησα_) και δεν το κοκκινίζουν.

ΥΓ Δόκτωρ, θερμή παράκληση: Μην γράφεις «Word 10» όταν τελικά πρόκειται για το Word 14! To Word 10 ήταν το Word 2002 (στο Office XP). Δεν κερδίζεις τίποτα αποφεύγοντας την πληκτρολόγηση δύο παραπάνω ψηφίων, αλλά σίγουρα χάνεται εντελώς η ακριβολογία. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 26, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Δεν κερδίζεις τίποτα αποφεύγοντας την πληκτρολόγηση δύο παραπάνω ψηφίων, αλλά σίγουρα χάνεται εντελώς η ακριβολογία. :)


Ζαζ-Δ7χ 2-0 μέσα σε τρεις μέρες --του 2012! :).


----------

